# heres what ive been up to



## johnthomp (Aug 2, 2010)

since i
	

] have been registered on this site i have not shown any of my work mainly due to embarracement of how good and nice evryone elses engines and projects look so after lots of badgering by my missus im finaly gonna show my little venture off
  the first thing i did on this site was get hold of the drawings for chucks horisontal single and began building with my own little flair such as machining the chassis frame from billet aluminium with the dodgy milling machine i built in an earlier thread wich i dont wish to show running due to heaalth and safety reasons 
  [url]
	

 heres the first engine done as per measurements on the set of drawings with one flywheel off to show the way i drove the valve rod in 2 stroke form 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17542.jpg[/img]]
	

 and heres a front view note my rough machineing skills on the miller but i have to admit the homemade milling machine did it eventually 
  now here goes 
  once i got this little beauty running i thought what if i double the size of evry dimension on the plans will my lathe be big enough will it run and besides if its bigger i can put a little more detail in it such as try and put a reverse on it someway 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17544.jpg[/img]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17544.jpg[/IMG
[/url]
  [url=http://[IMG]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17546.jpg]
	

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17547.jpg[/img]]
	

 my idea for the reverse gear will be operated by the lever on the cylinder head but im still working on the linkages for it and a suitable cam for the shaft 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17548.jpg[/img]]
	
 those flywheels are made from 2" thick and 4" od phosphour bronze rings with a 3/4" thick perspex disc glued inside with super epoxy resin in a groove in the bronze ring and set overnight also tested the next morning with a hydraulic press to make sure theyre safe and solid 
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/amd47/SDC17549.jpg[/img]]
	
 
  and last but not least the pair of them side by side looking like little and large i still havent run the big one yet but the day will come i hope you have all enjoyed this little insight to my endeavours and now my lathe is sort of running i might be able to finish the pair of them one day 
  reguards 
   john


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 2, 2010)

i must add a big thankyou to brian rupnow for takeing the time and effort to draw his designs and plans and makeing them available for download its people like him that really make engines such as this possible for newcomers and novices like me 
  with the deepest respect 
    john


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 2, 2010)

John---I always get a thrill out of seeing my drawings come to life in someone elses shop. Over the course of a lifetime, the world has given me many good things. Posting engineering drawings of interesting machinery is my way of giving something back----Good job!!!---Brian


----------



## larry1 (Aug 2, 2010)

John, great work, liked the pictures very much


----------



## shred (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool, another little Lego man! Nice engine too. 

IMO "not looking nice" is no reason for anybody to avoid posting pics. Hear that the rest of you slackers???  :big: :big:


----------

